# Difference in Hay (Timothy/Brome/Orchard)



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Hay is starting to become difficult to find locally...
I mean, hay that is AFFORDABLE.

I do think I know the difference in 1st, 2nd, 3rd cutting etc. First = mostly stems, 2nd = more leafy, 3rd = even more leafy, etc.

But what about Type?
I am seeing Timothy, Brome, and Orchard grass. (that's IT for Alaska).

I have seen hay offered that is a mix of the three as well...
What is the difference (if any) between them?
Is it a 'personal' preference for the goats? (It could just be me, but it seems that my girls seem to like Brome better, and complained CONSTANTLY when they had Timothy). Timothy seems more 'stemy' than Brome, or perhaps that's just in my head...

Oh, and Alfalfa hay that is available here is mostly made out of little sticks with hardly any greens, and is still $55-$60 for a 50lb bale at the feed store over here, so it's rarely purchased, and pretty much only used for pregnant or heavily lactating does. Even when used, most of it goes to waste, because the does won't eat 'sticks', so most people choose to go with pellets.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Any of those would be fine. If it is quality hay, any should work. Just add alfalfa pellets to their diet.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Orchard grass in the highest protein of the 3.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

My goats love grass hay - I mean to the point they will walk away from alfalfa for the grass, but they are not fond of Timothy. They prefer Brome, Orchard, or Wheat grass. Timothy is also lower in protein than the other 2 for the most part. It's primary use is for horse hay.


----------

